
Rare Datasets for Computer Vision Every Machine Learning Expert Must Work With - gajju3588
https://hackernoon.com/rare-datasets-for-computer-vision-every-machine-learning-expert-must-work-with-2ddaf52ad862
======
drpgq
Actually this is a decent collection of data sets.

~~~
disgruntledphd2
I don't really agree with the hyperbolic title, but apart from that its cool.

------
gajju3588
here is a bigger repository :

[https://dataturks.com/projects/trending?type=IMAGE_POLYGON_B...](https://dataturks.com/projects/trending?type=IMAGE_POLYGON_BOUNDING_BOX_V2)

[https://dataturks.com/projects/trending?type=IMAGE_CLASSIFIC...](https://dataturks.com/projects/trending?type=IMAGE_CLASSIFICATION)

[https://dataturks.com/projects/trending?type=DOCUMENT_ANNOTA...](https://dataturks.com/projects/trending?type=DOCUMENT_ANNOTATION)

------
bsenftner
not rare.

------
Samarth1234
Pretty awesome. I like visualizations on DataTurks, something that is lacking
in almost every other dataset site.

